# Where to live in Denver



## rider74 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm sure this thread has been created and answered more than once but I can't seem to find it. 

I'm moving to Denver this fall to take a position at DU and am wondering what parts of town are best for riding. Seems the mountains (and any significant climbing) are pretty far from the DU campus. Is it possible to live 2-4 miles from DU and still be able to have good (less traffic/stoplights/etc) riding? I'm hoping to find a location that I can commute to work and still not be too far from riding. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated. thanks much.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I moved to Denver to attend grad school at DU and, like you, I faced the same dilemma. Given the proximity to the mountains, I chose to live sort of right off Hampden in Lakewood an easy ride to Red Rocks, Lookout Mountain, Deer Creek Canyon, etc. It was a 15 minute drive to DU (when there was no traffic) and close to the mountains. Sounds great, right? Well, it was a dumb move. I should have been next to DU from the start.

Denver is a fantastic city with great riding options. Not only is there great riding within the city but it is very easy to get out of town with little stopping due to the fantastic network of bike paths. I ended up moving a few blocks from DU and enjoyed great riding. Today, I live right on City Park near downtown and do tons of hills and climbing with no trouble at all. I also have plenty of other great rides not really available outside the city.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

If you are going to live in Denver, live right in the middle of it! Capitol Hill, City Park, Congress Park, or if you can afford it, LoDo. Then another cool spot right on the west side of the 25 freeway is a gentrified area called Highlands (Not Highlands Ranch which is well south of Denver) that is right across from LoDo. But since DU is south of Denver, the possible place for you might be Washington Park, which is where all the hip, beautiful people live. 

When I first moved to Colorado to move in with my future wife, who at the time was living in Boulder attending CU grad school, I wanted to move into downtown Denver or Evergreen. I really liked the Capitol Hill section but was finally swayed to buy a place in Boulder. I have no regrets as I love that place like no other. It's where I want to retire. 

I am a bit jealous of your move to Denver. It will be an exciting time for you. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I live in Lowry and I ride just about everywhere without having to hit the bike paths. Golden and the foothills are 20 miles away if you want to climb. Wash Park (Washington Park) is less than 6 if you want to do after work miles. Chatfield and Cherry Creek Res's are close by for a change of pace. I would be more concerned about what kind of neighborhood you want than access to cycling. That's the easy part.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

Sherpa is on the money. I see him lurking out west all the time and I know he didn't get here by car


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Just move in with Sherpa.


----------



## rider74 (Aug 24, 2007)

*thx*

Awesome. Thanks for the information, just what i was looking for. If I was to live w/in 3-5 miles of DU, how long would it take to get to more rural riding (i.e. few stoplights)? Sherpa mentioned being able to do hills/climbing near downtown?


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

MikeBiker said:


> Just move in with Sherpa.


Sorry, I am holding out for Heidi Klum.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

rider74 said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the information, just what i was looking for. If I was to live w/in 3-5 miles of DU, how long would it take to get to more rural riding (i.e. few stoplights)? Sherpa mentioned being able to do hills/climbing near downtown?


From downtown, you can be at the base of Lookout Mountain in 40 minutes without much difficulty. A perfect warm up.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

and rumour has it that Sherpa is high maintenance


----------



## rider74 (Aug 24, 2007)

Again thanks much for the info. I'm flying out next week to look at places to rent. I'm hoping someone can clue me into a few cool neighborhoods. I was told (near DU) that Washington Park and Capitol Hill are nice. I've pretty much always lived in college towns and really like their general atmosphere. Would these neighborhoods be a good bet? Others?


----------



## XTRM965 (Feb 15, 2007)

I've lived in the Wash Park area for a year now and love it. From anywhere around the park you'd have 3 miles or less to DU, plenty of routes that are bike friendly if you intend to ride to work. 

A few blocks north of the park is the off-street paved path along Speer that takes you out past the coolest REI in the world and to 23rd. From there you can work your way out to Golden and Lookout Mtn. It's about 17 miles to Golden from the park, 19 to the base of Lookout. Traffic isn't too bad at most parts. 

West of the park a mile or two is the Platte River trail, also paved off street. 15 miles south on that puts you at Deer Creek Canyon. From there you can connect to plenty of climbs that will wear you out. 

A small, one bedroom apt can be rented for as little as $700/month, houses generally start around $300-350k. Wash Park gets my vote.


----------

